# Navigation Favorites Order



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

Navigation favorites do not seem to be sorted in any particular order. I can't believe it's taken me over a year to realize this, but I guess I've just finally added enough favorites that it's starting to annoy me.

It's not alphabetical. It's not by distance. It's not by most recently visited. I don't even think it's most recently added. Does anyone know what the order is?

More importantly, does anyone know how to sort or reorder them? Tapping and holding on a Favorite just gives you the option to delete it. I don't see any way to drag them up or down the list and I don't see any way to sort them.

I searched online and found this thread from 2018. It basically says yes, that's how it works and maybe someday it will be fixed. I just find it hard to believe 1.5 years later this still hasn't been addressed.

Am I missing something totally obvious?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I don't think you're missing anything. I think they are ordered by date added. In order to bring an older favorite to the top, delete and reenter.
And you're right, it's cumbersome. I assume Tesla has more important projects to attend to.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sounds similar to the media center favorites then.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

FRC said:


> I think they are ordered by date added.


Yes, it's definitely this. Oldest at the bottom.


----------

